# traveling questions



## AlwaysKiwi (Jun 28, 2012)

Hi fellow kiwis out there...

Im traveling europe right now...any good tips for Spain and Portugal?? 

Thanks


----------



## G-Mo (Aug 17, 2011)

Wrong forum. Most people in the forum are expat from another country living, or hoping to live, in New Zealand. Few Kiwis here.


----------



## topcat83 (Apr 16, 2009)

AlwaysKiwi said:


> Hi fellow kiwis out there...
> 
> Im traveling europe right now...any good tips for Spain and Portugal??
> 
> Thanks


Try the Spanish or Portugese forums


----------



## carosapien (Oct 16, 2011)

You don't consider yourself to be a Kiwi Topcat83


----------



## topcat83 (Apr 16, 2009)

carosapien said:


> You don't consider yourself to be a Kiwi Topcat83


Yip - but they're likely to find out more about Spain & Portugal in the Spain & Portugal forums


----------

